# Demand for translators/interpreters in Spain



## michael_23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hellooo expatforum 

I'm wondering if you can help me.

Being English and having (this bits hypothetical) a BA degree in Modern Languages (Spanish + Portuguese/French) and a MA in Translation, how much demand would there be for translators in Spain (both atm and when the economy will hopefully pick up in a few years time)?

Is there enough to make a decent salary (working freelance)?

Also, one more thing, if you come from England, how easy is it to adjust to Spains amazing climate to live there all year around? In the winter what's it like (Costa Blanca kind-of region)? Does the heat get a lot when you have it most days in the summer?

Thank you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

michael_23 said:


> Hellooo expatforum
> 
> I'm wondering if you can help me.
> 
> ...


I do translations now and again. I couple of years ago I asked a friend who does a LOT of translating about rates for a slightly technical piece of translating that I had to do and this is what she said...

*No less than 0.08€/wd and that's cheap for a technical document. Some people migh get away with 0.20€/wd, but I've never asked for even close to that - 0.12€/wd would be good...*

Now, translating isn't an easy task for me. It would be easier I would hope for someone with an MA in translating, but with these rates and taking into consideration how long it takes me, you can see why I rarely do translation work. I do it if I have time and it looks easy and/ or interesting. Also you can see there's a lot of competition and difference in price. When I've quoted a high rate I haven't got the job.

However my BIL is a translator and he makes a living out of it. He is a sworn translator though, which I suppose brings in the money and he specialises in financial translations.

You can look at possible jobs in infojobs.net


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I used to go regularly on a reference forum & in the specialist sections I would say that 80% of the people on their were professional translators. Some of them could barely write English. The amount that were being paid to translate specialist oil drilling specifications or ship repair surveys that basically had no idea where to start was frightening. I never cease to be amazed at the amount of people who will bluff their way into translating things that they have no idea of the terms used. A bit like me trying to translate a surgeons operating procedure for a triple heart by-pass. Frightening.


----------



## michael_23 (Mar 29, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> I used to go regularly on a reference forum & in the specialist sections I would say that 80% of the people on their were professional translators. Some of them could barely write English. The amount that were being paid to translate specialist oil drilling specifications or ship repair surveys that basically had no idea where to start was frightening. I never cease to be amazed at the amount of people who will bluff their way into translating things that they have no idea of the terms used. A bit like me trying to translate a surgeons operating procedure for a triple heart by-pass. Frightening.


Thanks  Do you have the name of this forum, it looks an interesting read?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, there's one called word reference which I think is very well known and very good. Is that the one you mean gus??
There are always amateurs, but lots of professionals too IMO...

Ah, but I don't use the specialist sections.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, there's one called word reference which I think is very well known and very good. Is that the one you mean gus??
> There are always amateurs, but lots of professionals too IMO...
> 
> Ah, but I don't use the specialist sections.


Yes, that's the one. I used to enjoy it but then the same people would keep turning up ith bits of the same translation, quite often without even making an attempt themselves ! The moderators & some of the professionals give excellent help. It just used to annoy me,& a lot of others, the amount of stuff that some would post wiyhout the slightest attempt themselves.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

michael_23 said:


> Thanks  Do you have the name of this forum, it looks an interesting read?


I can't pm you with the site as you don't have enough posts yet & I can't post it here as it would be advertising another forum, I think.


----------

